# Drying leaves for tortoises



## Merrick (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone done this if so how? I have read that you can put dried leaves on tortoises mazuri for the winter when some plants don't grow


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 23, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Anyone done this if so how? I have read that you can put dried leaves on tortoises mazuri for the winter when some plants don't grow


Interesting concept, wonder if it would work with mulberry and grape leaves. Then of course finding someone willing to ship leaves since i still cant find any lol


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2015)

I have fed both dried grape and mulberry leaves. just lay them out to dry.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 23, 2015)

Dried leaves whole as is and crumpled and mixed in with Mazuri, or green greens works great. Sometimes some of the forsteni will eat the dry leaves even in the presence of fresh green mulberry. If you think about it most leaves on the ground are semi dry, when the tortoise will have easiest access.

If you have a whole branch or vine, hang it upside down, then they are in a good position to dry.


----------



## Merrick (Aug 24, 2015)

my first batch i just dried them on a paper towel getting ready for my not so wintery winter


----------



## nextep (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks great up to now!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 26, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Anyone done this if so how? I have read that you can put dried leaves on tortoises mazuri for the winter when some plants don't grow


I'm drying leaves right now. I was just emailing with another forum member about it too. I am currently working on drying lawn clippings, grape leaves, squash leaves (but I'm going to chop up the stems to freeze them), watermelon leaves, holly hock leaves, and hosta leaves. I will also clip and dry many of my edible flowers. I'll try to rehydrate some and mix it in with fresh greens as well as mazuri.


----------



## BaconandEggs (Aug 27, 2015)

So would the same concept mean that I can order dried hibiscus leaves and flowers online and feed them to my red and yellow foots? I could make mazuri/hibiscus meatballs for them, lol.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 27, 2015)

@BaconandEggs I think you can do this but ought to scrutinize the source. It is really a good quality item? Intended for food or some other purpose? Lately I have seen bins of dried hibiscus flowers called "Jamaican". I asked people I see what they do with it and have been told it is to flavor tea. They look like little red-purple octopuses though, not like what I see when I dry hibiscus from my own garden. I don't really know what it is. Product description with proper common and scientific names, or the process used to make it a consumer product let alone how it is grown are all somewhat important to know.

I do buy somethings on-line as food stuffs, and there is a convenience to it, but I enjoy the process of doing it myself more.

I've gone to these vendors based on a recommendation from a Veterinarian who has tortoises...
http://www.sunorganicfarm.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=VEG
http://www.atlanticspice.com/Botanicals_c_20.html


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 27, 2015)

Will said:


> @BaconandEggs I think you can do this but ought to scrutinize the source. It is really a good quality item? Intended for food or some other purpose? Lately I have seen bins of dried hibiscus flowers called "Jamaican". I asked people I see what they do with it and have been told it is to flavor tea. They look like little red-purple octopuses though, not like what I see when I dry hibiscus from my own garden. I don't really know what it is. Product description with proper common and scientific names, or the process used to make it a consumer product let alone how it is grown are all somewhat important to know.
> 
> I do buy somethings on-line as food stuffs, and there is a convenience to it, but I enjoy the process of doing it myself more.
> 
> ...


Hiya, jamaica is a type of hibiscus I probably would be careful when feeding it, it is really high in vitamin c and dont really know if that will stop calcium absorption or not.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 27, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> Hiya, jamaica is a type of hibiscus I probably would be careful when feeding it, it is really high in vitamin c and dont really know if that will stop calcium absorption or not.


http://www.askdrsears.com/topics/fe...trition/calcium/12-ways-to-boost-your-calcium look at number 6.


----------



## BaconandEggs (Aug 27, 2015)

I would a million percent scrutinize the source and type of leaves/flowers if I ordered them. Most the stuff on the market has additives for making tea. Just thinking ahead for winter! Thanks for the resources!


----------



## domalle (Aug 27, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm drying leaves right now. I was just emailing with another forum member about it too. I am currently working on drying lawn clippings, grape leaves, squash leaves (but I'm going to chop up the stems to freeze them), watermelon leaves, holly hock leaves, and hosta leaves. I will also clip and dry many of my edible flowers. I'll try to rehydrate some and mix it in with fresh greens as well as mazuri.



Refrigerating the leaves may successfully lock in the vitamins and nutrients for future use although in some cases they may be lost.
Rehydration is unlikely to be of use. You can't reintroduce the useful stuff back into a leaf once it's dried.
And for those of you keeping tortoises outside in natural sunlight, if you're using mazuri remember
it is formulated with vitamin D3.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 27, 2015)

domalle said:


> if you're using mazuri remember it is formulated with vitamin D3.


 Thank you for this timely reminder.
Listen up young-ins! This is a gentle early reminder. Follow up on the source as well so that when you pass on this information it is substantial and not just lip service, know what I mean?


----------



## domalle (Aug 27, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thank you for this timely reminder.
> Listen up young-ins! This is a gentle early reminder. Follow up on the source as well so that when you pass on this information it is substantial and not just lip service, know what I mean?



I'm not really sure whether you are seconding what I said about D3 or what you meant, but good to see you're back in the swing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm kinda halfway back in the swing.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 27, 2015)

domalle said:


> Refrigerating the leaves may successfully lock in the vitamins and nutrients for future use although in some cases they may be lost.
> Rehydration is unlikely to be of use. You can't reintroduce the useful stuff back into a leaf once it's dried.
> And for those of you keeping tortoises outside in natural sunlight, if you're using mazuri remember
> it is formulated with vitamin D3.


Refrigerating will not last long enough. These are winter preparations for a cold climate tortoise keeper. I mix in dried leaves with fresh offerings as well as Mazuri in order to offer as much variety as possible in a location where grass won't even grow in the winter. Although my tortoise likes some dried food (mulberry leaves) so much that she has eaten them plain and crunchy, I intend to rehydrate many of the lawn clippings this winter as I know of other keepers who have had great success with this.


----------



## domalle (Aug 27, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Refrigerating will not last long enough. These are winter preparations for a cold climate tortoise keeper. I mix in dried leaves with fresh offerings as well as Mazuri in order to offer as much variety as possible in a location where grass won't even grow in the winter. Although my tortoise likes some dried food (mulberry leaves) so much that she has eaten them plain and crunchy, I intend to rehydrate many of the lawn clippings this winter as I know of other keepers who have had great success with this.



Sorry, I missed that about the cold climate keeping. You are obviously very dedicated to your tortoise. He is lucky to have you and keep up the good work.


----------



## domalle (Aug 27, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm kinda halfway back in the swing.


Well good luck anyway on the upswing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 27, 2015)

domalle said:


> Well good luck anyway on the upswing.


Thanks and that's my plan.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 27, 2015)

domalle said:


> Sorry, I missed that about the cold climate keeping. You are obviously very dedicated to your tortoise. He is lucky to have you and keep up the good work.


Extremely kind of you to say. Thanks. I'm sure your own are lucky to be in your care as well.


----------

